# Code 1259 Fuel pump relay open/short to ground



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

I am not experiencing any problem with the car but my OBDeleven scan tool reported:

Fuel pump relay open circuit/short circuit to ground, fault code 01259, status: static.

It is a 2012 JSW 2.5 S and the ignition was on but engine not started when I did the scan.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## 2.5T\/DUB (Aug 1, 2020)

I would say clear the code and see if it comes back on, could be a ECU fluke, it is a VW.. Other than that, if you don't hear the pump whining and you are not experiencing any fuel related issues, then carry on.

One note though, the pump relay will turn off if the ignition is on for a long time without turning the engine over, so your tool could be picking up that fault code saying it's "static" for that reason, just a thought..


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

2.5T\/DUB said:


> I would say clear the code and see if it comes back on, could be a ECU fluke, it is a VW.. Other than that, if you don't hear the pump whining and you are not experiencing any fuel related issues, then carry on.
> 
> One note though, the pump relay will turn off if the ignition is on for a long time without turning the engine over, so your tool could be picking up that fault code saying it's "static" for that reason, just a thought..


Good point on the pump auto shutoff. I will check it immediately after turning the key. Thank you!


----------

